# Slackline oder Backlead



## Wolfram Atom (12. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin sowohl neu hier im Forum als auch in der Karpfenanglerwelt. Und was mir von Anfang an keine Ruhe gelassen hat, ist die Frage, ob nun ein Backlead oder eine schlaffe Schnur die bessere Wahl ist. Dazu müsst ihr wissen, dass ich sehr ufernah fische (10m) und beim Spannen der Schnur diese extrem steil vom Grund stehen würde. Also einfach nur spannen kommt nicht in Frage, denn ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das eine Scheuchwirkung auf die Karpfen hat.

was sind denn nun also die Vor- und Nachteile eines Backlead und die der schlaffen Schnur (Slack line)?#c

ich weis nur soviel das bei der Slack Line die Bisserkennung erst später erfolgt bzw Fallbisse fast garnicht zu erkennen sind

und dass das Backlead wiederrum bei mir relativ nah an der Montage sein würde.

welche Methode würdet ihr der anderen vorziehen?

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slackline oder Backlead*

Hallo,


hierfür gibt es Absenkbleie mit einstellbaren Clips.
Deine Montage ganz normal auswerfen.
Den Clip des Absenkbleis auf deine Schnur einstellen.
Am Absenkblei natürlich vorher eine extra Schnur befestigen.
So kannst Du es auch sehr leicht ganz nahe am Ufer absenken.


Grüße


----------



## Vanner (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slackline oder Backlead*

Bei nur 10m Entfernung würde ich ein Captive Backlead, fast direkt unter der Rutenspitze, einsetzen. Gerade bei so kurzen Entfernungen zum Köder ist es wichtig, dass die Schnur abgesenkt ist.


----------



## Wolfram Atom (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slackline oder Backlead*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> hierfür gibt es Absenkbleie mit einstellbaren Clips.
> ...



okay, aber wie kann ich festlegen wo das Absenkblei hinsoll? Zum beispiel will ich nicht, dass das Absenkblei auf nem Unterwasserhügel liegt und die Montage dann am Fuße des Hügels , denn dann würde die schnur ja wieder vom grund stehen. Andererseits ich will auch nicht,dass das Absenkblei ganz dicht an der Montage liegt. Wie macht man das?

Und was spricht gegen Slackline?


----------



## Vanner (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slackline oder Backlead*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> okay, aber wie kann ich festlegen wo das Absenkblei hinsoll?


 
 Bodenstruktur ausloten. 
 Wenn das Absenkblei auf dem Hügel liegt und die Montage am Fuß, wo soll da die Schnur vom Boden weg stehen?


----------



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slackline oder Backlead*



Vanner schrieb:


> Bodenstruktur ausloten.
> Wenn das Absenkblei auf dem Hügel liegt und die Montage am Fuß, wo soll da die Schnur vom Boden weg stehen?




schau im Anhang
Da wo das Kreuz ist wäre es ja sinnvoller das Absenkblei hin zu setzen, weil dann alles flach am Grund wäre, aber wie krieg ich das GENAU da hin?


----------



## Vanner (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slackline oder Backlead*

In deiner Zeichnung liegt der Köder aber nicht am Fuß, der wäre in dem Fall beim Kreuz.


----------



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slackline oder Backlead*



Vanner schrieb:


> In deiner Zeichnung liegt der Köder aber nicht am Fuß, der wäre in dem Fall beim Kreuz.



ja okay, aber trotzdem bleibt die Frage: wie bekommen ich das Absenkblei ganz genau da hin wo das kreuz ist?? denn wie man sieht: ist das Absenkblei an der falschen stelle bringt es nicht


----------



## Vanner (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slackline oder Backlead*

Dafür nutzt du ein Backlead zum fest Einhängen in die Schnur. Dieses lässt du dann, an hoch gestellter Rute und gespannter Schnur, auf der Schnur bis zur gewünschten Stelle gleiten. Dann Rute absenken und Schnur freigeben.
 Alternativ kannst du auch Flying Backleads verwenden.


----------



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slackline oder Backlead*



Vanner schrieb:


> Dafür nutzt du ein Backlead zum fest Einhängen in die Schnur. Dieses lässt du dann, an hoch gestellter Rute und gespannter Schnur, auf der Schnur bis zur gewünschten Stelle gleiten. Dann Rute absenken und Schnur freigeben.



aber wenn ich das backlead dann auf der schnur runtergleiten lasse, wie kann ich es dann an der richtigen stelle stoppen? das gleitet ja dann soweit wie es will, u.U sogar bis zum Anti-Tangle-Tube, oder?

wie stoppt man das dann da wo man es haben will?


----------



## Vanner (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slackline oder Backlead*



Vanner schrieb:


> Dieses lässt du dann, an hoch gestellter Rute und gespannter Schnur, auf der Schnur bis zur gewünschten Stelle gleiten. Dann Rute absenken und Schnur freigeben.
> Alternativ kannst du auch Flying Backleads verwenden.



 Steht eigentlich alles drin. Natürlich mußt du wissen wo dein Köder liegt und bis wo das Backlead gleiten soll. Thema also Bodenstruktur ausloten, hatte ich aber auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slackline oder Backlead*



Vanner schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich alles drin. Natürlich mußt du wissen wo dein Köder liegt und bis wo das Backlead gleiten soll. Thema also Bodenstruktur ausloten, hatte ich aber auch schon geschrieben.



ja aber wie bleibt es stehen? sobald die schnur nicht mehr auf Spannung ist oder?
und wie funktioniert das flying backlead, dass du angesprochen hast?

Und was spricht denn dagegen einfach die Schnur durchhängen zu lassen? (ihr müsst zugebeben das wäre sehr viel einfacher- und ich bin ein ziemlich fauler mensch, der es sich beim Angeln gern so einfach wie möglich macht)


----------



## YdeeS (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Slackline oder Backlead*

Man man man machst du es dir kompliziert. häng einfach ein Absenkblei ein und lass es  an der Rutenspitze runter, fertig! 
Du machst dir viel zu viele Sorgen, geh raus zum angeln und probier einfach ein wenig !


----------

